# My opinions about the three photo slideshow software



## savitashri (May 20, 2010)

I am a travelling lover, also, i like shooting. Making photo slideshow is the most often happened thing after my journey. I have tried a few photo slideshow maker software like previous free Windows Movie Maker, Proshow Gold, PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe. And now i am trying Photo MovieTheater. One word i want to say is, they are all nice photo slideshow maker sofware. Of course, each of them has their own features, so you can choose one according to your demand. The following are my opinions about those three photo slideshow software----PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe, Photo MovieTheater, Proshow Gold 

  The three software have many common features like adding transitions between photos, adding text captions and animations to the slideshow, editing photos, recording voice, etc. Three of them can publish slideshow on DVD, SVCD, HD, Blu-ray. And can share the slideshow on Web, YouTube or CD. 

  However, there are many difference among them. In the aspect of photo editing, PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe has 3D photo and text animation and it has picture to picture animation, You can find picture-to-picture animation in Photo MovieTheater, but not 3D animation. Proshow Gold doesn't have this function.
  As for the publishing method, three of them support iPod/iPhone. Photo MovieTheater is totally free if you publish with iPod/iPhone format. But you need to pay additional $5 if you use PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe. Using Proshow Gold will pay much more, $20. 
  Three of the software support movie format Mpeg4, which is a popular format on YouTube, nevertheless, PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe need to pay additional $5, Proshow Gold, $20. Fortunately, you can output Mpeg4 with Photo MovieTheater without any additional fee. 

  All in one, each of them has their own features, if you are a novice, i recommend you use Photo MovieTheater for it is very easy to use and has use wizards in the interface. Proshow Gold is the most difficult one for beginners, i think. For their price, PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe is the most expensive one,(*$89.99*), If you want to buy the slideshow software with full functions, it is a nice choice. Compared Proshow Gold with Photo MovieTheater, Photo MovieTheater should be the favorable one for it is much cheaper(*$35.95*) than Proshow Gold(*$69.95*), and its function is no less than Proshow Gold.

  Unfortunately, three of them can't be used on Mac, they can only used on Vista, Windows.

  The official website of the three software
  Photo MovieTheater: Photo to HD photo Slideshow, Photo to Video, Photo Slideshow to DVD, Photo to Blu ray Movie Maker!
Proshow Gold: Photodex ProShow Gold and Producer - High Definition Professional Slide Shows
  PhotoStory on CD & DVD Deluxe: MAGIX Photo Effects & Editing Software - MAGIX Photostory

http://www.etinysoft.com/slideshow-photo-movietheater.html


----------

